# Formular radiobutton + textfeld



## Burnymc (11. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal wissen, ob es möglich ist, ein Radiobutton mit einem Textfeld zu verbinden? Sobald man dann was ins Textfeld schreibt wird der Radiobutton aktiv. Gibt es da einen Tag in Html oder muss man es mit Javascript machen?

Mit freundlichem Gruß

burny


----------



## redlama (11. April 2005)

Das wirst Du wohl mit JavaScript lösen müssen.
Radiobutton werden mit HTML nur aktiviert, wenn man es direkt anklickt.

redlama


----------



## Burnymc (11. April 2005)

danke! Dann gehe ich mal ins andere Forum


----------

